# Home-made black Old Classic Frills?



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, so at the Nationals someone suggested to me that if I _really_ want a solid black Old Classic Frill I am going to have to get there myself. 

They said if I took the darkest most solid black Blondinette I could find and breed it to my Laced hen I should end up with some dark babies with Old Classic Frill beaks (that the longer beak was the dominant trait and would override the Blondinette's lack of beak). Then I could breed the darkest baby back to the laced hen... and so on and so forth until I get a solid black Old Classic Frill someday. 

My question is, will this really work? And, is the laced hen I have the best colored bird to do this with, or would I be better off with a black lace hen? Sylvie is so light. 

I would love some advice - I know nothing of Pigeon Genetics  and would love a solid black OCF.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They would be right*



karijo said:


> OK, so at the Nationals someone suggested to me that if I _really_ want a solid black Old Classic Frill I am going to have to get there myself.
> 
> They said if I took the darkest most solid black Blondinette I could find and breed it to my Laced hen I should end up with some dark babies with Old Classic Frill beaks (that the longer beak was the dominant trait and would override the Blondinette's lack of beak). Then I could breed the darkest baby back to the laced hen... and so on and so forth until I get a solid black Old Classic Frill someday.
> 
> ...


If you have a solid black and breed it to a lace bird, all young should be black as frill lace is recessive. If the blondinette has any lace at all, you won't likely get solid blacks. If the blondinette is black but even carries lace, at least some of them will be lace as well but some would be solid black.

You are definately better off to use black to black but if you do not have a black without lace, you could use another color. The most important thing is to breed to a bird without lace.

Bill


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you SO much!!


----------

